# flippin rod



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

im lookin to buy a flippin rod and reel for 150 or under what should i be lookin at and why


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a pretty broad question.... it depends on your preferences. Do you like longer rods or shorter ones? Will you be using braid, mono, or fluorocarbon? Do you have brand preferences? Some now have micro guides, split grip handles and more parabolic actions than the broom handles of a few years ago.....

I use a 7'6" Shimano crucial flippin' stick. Heavy action/fast tip. It's stiff like an oak tree through the lower 2/3 of the rod, but the tip has great feel and sensitivity. This is my flouro rod. 
My braid trod is a gander mtn. Titanium. 7'6" med. Heavy/extra fast. The same lower 2/3 of the rod is just as stiff as the crucial, but the upper 1/3 is way softer and has lots of give to absorb some of the shock from short lining braid on a hookset.

Most rod manufacturers make rods made specifically for flipping. I would suggest putting a few in hand and feeling them out. The lighter the rod is, the better you will feel with it, and it won't wear you out as fast. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep...that's about as good as advice as you're going to get.
Well said Bub!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i like longer rods split grip and i use both braid and fluro fyi im a teen on a tight budget and also what real and what gear ratio


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Reels...I'd go with high speed 7:1.1 to get them out of the thick nasty stuff as quickly as possible. Choose a reel with a decent drag and you'll be good to go.

If you're on a budget...I would look at the Gander Mountain Guide Series rods.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Im not sure if they still make them, but I love my Quantum Accurist baitcaster reel. I think you can find them for around 80-90$ now, I got one about 10 years ago. The advantage for me is that there is a flipping switch that you move, to make it either cast normally, or allow flipping. When in flipping mode as soon as you let go of the casting button, the reel locks back up into reeling mode. Many casters dont have this and you need to turn the handle to lock it in. 

It is a great multi-purpose reel.

I would buy another one when this reel no longer functions. 

I just broke my rod that it was on and Im bummed.

Joe


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JoeFish said:


> Im not sure if they still make them, but I love my Quantum Accurist baitcaster reel. I think you can find them for around 80-90$ now, I got one about 10 years ago. The advantage for me is that there is a flipping switch that you move, to make it either cast normally, or allow flipping. When in flipping mode as soon as you let go of the casting button, the reel locks back up into reeling mode. Many casters dont have this and you need to turn the handle to lock it in.
> 
> It is a great multi-purpose reel.
> 
> ...


They still make it with the flippin' switch, but they went from an aluminum frame to a graphite frame. I love my older ones as well. I'm kinda leery about flippin' 65# braid with a graphite framed reel, which is why i've been watching ebay for the older ones!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> They still make it with the flippin' switch, but they went from an aluminum frame to a graphite frame. I love my older ones as well. I'm kinda leery about flippin' 65# braid with a graphite framed reel, which is why i've been watching ebay for the older ones!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i just bought a new one, its has an aluminum frame. i have an old one and it has a plastic/graphite frame. the old one sounds horrid while reeling but it still casts like a rocket.

http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/1892/Accurist-PT.aspx


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> i just bought a new one, its has an aluminum frame. i have an old one and it has a plastic/graphite frame. the old one sounds horrid while reeling but it still casts like a rocket.
> 
> http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/1892/Accurist-PT.aspx


I stand corrected for the second time today! (I've gotta be losing it...) the accurist spinning reel is a graphite composite frame reel. For some reason I thought the baitcaster went the same direction.... I have the accurist pt with the pearl finish with red accents. It has been a great flippin' reel. My only problem I am starting to develop is sometimes it doesn't want to re-engage after a cast. I have to actually lift the thumb bar with my thumb. I tear it down every year and clean and oil. Any idea how to fix this? I also have a BPS nitro baitcaster that does the same thing except to a much higher degree. It has done it almost since the day I bought it.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright keep with me here. Dicks has an 6'6" abu combo for 59.00 and it has a $20 REBATE. The rod isn't good for flipping , but makes a good spinnerbait rod. The silver reel that comes on it is nice and smooth and has a flipping switch. The dick's 7'6" black flippingstick in MH fishes nice with braid.
59.00
- 20.00
--------
39.00 
+59.00
--------
98.00 total and if you use the $10.00 dick's coupon even better.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but a extra fast tip does not equate to a softer tip. It should be stiffer. The faster the rating, the stiffer the tip, the slower the rating the softer the tip. Am I wrong here? Every rod manufacturer will vary but that's the given rule of thumb.

Also this whole flippin switch thing is dumb. You don't need a flippin switch to flip. It's a pitchin switch. When you flip, the spool is never moving and line is out already so therefore you don't need a switch to "engage" the spool as it's already engaged. When you pitch, you have the bait in your hand and you are pitching it out with the spool moving as line goes out therefore you would need the switch to "engage" it. Am I wrong here? They are two different techniques.

I find a longer rod to be easier to flip with. I have a couple 7'6" and a couple 8' rods.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but a extra fast tip does not equate to a softer tip. It should be stiffer. The faster the rating, the stiffer the tip, the slower the rating the softer the tip. Am I wrong here? Every rod manufacturer will vary but that's the given rule of thumb.
> 
> Also this whole flippin switch thing is dumb. You don't need a flippin switch to flip. It's a pitchin switch. When you flip, the spool is never moving and line is out already so therefore you don't need a switch to "engage" the spool as it's already engaged. When you pitch, you have the bait in your hand and you are pitching it out with the spool moving as line goes out therefore you would need the switch to "engage" it. Am I wrong here? They are two different techniques.
> 
> I find a longer rod to be easier to flip with. I have a couple 7'6" and a couple 8' rods.


An extra fast tip transitions to the backbone sooner than a fast tip. All other aspects being equal, then yes it would make for a stiffer tip.

As far as the flippin'/pitchin' switch, that would depend on your personal technique. When i'm flippin' or pitching, i'm usually doing both interchangeably because not every target is going to be the same distance from me. The flippin' switch is designed to allow you to release more line without haveing to change hands after the presentation. I know guys the use the flippin' switch no matter what they're throwing. The first time I even saw a flippin' switch actually being used was one of my buddies rippin' a rattle trap through grass at piedmont. He said it allowed him to start his retrieve before it had a chance to bury up in the grass, that way he could keep it coming through the tops better. I've tried it, I just can't get my thumb to work with a flippin' switch on a long cast.

Also, a flippin' switch is not necessary for either pitching or flippin'. Most reel manufacturers don't offer one. They are nice if you learn how to use one, but there are other features of a reel that should be considered first when making a purchase.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's my thoughts on an extra fast action versus a fast action. I'm not sure if my logic is sound or not, so let me know what you think. 

It's true that an extra fast action transitions to the backbone of the rod quicker than a fast action does, but it really doesn't make the tip itself stiffer..... it makes it softer. My thinking is that less of the length of the tip is used to load up the tip, so the tip has to be softer in order to load up over the shorter distance. The change in the speed of transition makes the over all feel of the rod stiffer, but not the tip itself. Yes? No?

Like Bad Bub said, a flipping switch comes in handy when flipping because your targets aren't always the same distance away so you need to be able to pull out more line from time to time. The flipping switch allows you do to that because it disengages the reel. As far as pitching, my dad uses his flipping switch to pitch as well. The only problem with using a flipping switch to pitch is that you have to keep the thumb bar depressed to let the line go out. I use Shimano Castic's to flip and pitch with. It doesn't have a flipping switch, it has a two way thumb bar that disengages and reengages the reel. You don't have to hold the bar down. In my opinion it is head and shoulders above a reel with a flipping switch when it comes to pitching. Again Bad Bub is right..... you don't really need either a flipping switch or the dual action thumb bar to pitch and flip. But they sure make it a whole lot easier. 

(blatant Shimano Castaic advertisement) 

Shimano Castic........ there is no substitute! lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Here's my thoughts on an extra fast action versus a fast action. I'm not sure if my logic is sound or not, so let me know what you think.
> 
> It's true that an extra fast action transitions to the backbone of the rod quicker than a fast action does, but it really doesn't make the tip itself stiffer..... it makes it softer. My thinking is that less of the length of the tip is used to load up the tip, so the tip has to be softer in order to load up over the shorter distance. The change in the speed of transition makes the over all feel of the rod stiffer, but not the tip itself. Yes? No?
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good theory on tip action. I really couldn't tell you either way as I've never owned to rods of the same length and power with different action tips. All 19 of my rods are different models or brands and tip action definitely is not the same across the board on all of them. That's mainly why i've always bought a rod based on how it feels in my hand, and why I own so many different brands.

Also, I'd like to find someone close with that Shimano reel. The more you guys talk about it, the more think i'd like the dual action thumb bar. I've got really long fingers, and when i'm pitching, alot of times I just wrap my index finger of my casting hand around the bottom of the reel and engage it by turning the drag star. (Poor description, I know) 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I hate to ruin the Castaic love, but the TD-Z 105HL is 2.3oz lighter and has a shallow spool...if one were looking for the "ultimate flipping/pitching reel", it would be the Ito version of the 105HL.

I hate the term "soft tip"...or "rod with some tip"...it is so nebulous.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> I stand corrected for the second time today! (I've gotta be losing it...) the accurist spinning reel is a graphite composite frame reel. For some reason I thought the baitcaster went the same direction.... I have the accurist pt with the pearl finish with red accents. It has been a great flippin' reel. My only problem I am starting to develop is sometimes it doesn't want to re-engage after a cast. I have to actually lift the thumb bar with my thumb. I tear it down every year and clean and oil. Any idea how to fix this? I also have a BPS nitro baitcaster that does the same thing except to a much higher degree. It has done it almost since the day I bought it....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i dont know the names of the parts but a gear with teeth rubs against some sort of lever inside there that pops the thumb bar back up. the lever sometimes gets worn and also sometimes sticks. seems to be a common problem with alot of quantums.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont know the names of the parts but a gear with teeth rubs against some sort of lever inside there that pops the thumb bar back up. the lever sometimes gets worn and also sometimes sticks. seems to be a common problem with alot of quantums.


It is called a clutch...and they do wear. Sometimes they stick in the cold if the grease hardens, like on my Carbonlite.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I went through 3 smoke 151's in a 2 month period that all had problems with the thumb bars sticking. Luckly they have good customer service and always next day aired my replacements each time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> It is called a clutch...and they do wear. Sometimes they stick in the cold if the grease hardens, like on my Carbonlite.


I assumed that's what is called. It almost seems like the little spring isn't strong enough to pull it back in place anymore. It's not much of a big deal with the accurist, but the bass pro reel does it almost every cast, and it is a pain!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i prefer abu garcia im getting a veritas just need the reel


----------

